# deckhand/mate



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey guys, I know I dont have a whole lot of friends on this board, but if any charter boats or private boats are looking for someone to work for you. Im here to be your deckhand all day all summer in port aransas, let me know as soon as you can.
I have some experience.

Give me a call
361 549 3611

Thanks
Kevin


----------

